# What food to fatten Juliet up?



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

When I got my hedgie she was very skinny (had her 5 days) she weighs 276g, and her sides are caved in. What food can fatten her up?


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh and what is the normal amount for a hedgehog to weigh?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Try to find a good quality kitten food with a fat percentage of 15-20%. I'm not sure what brands you have access to, so I'm not sure how much it would help, but there's a list of suggested brands here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html If you don't have any of those brands in your area, then you may have to do a bit more research to see what foods around you are good. There's more information on what to look for and what to avoid for ingredients in this sticky - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

Hedgehogs vary a lot in size and weight, so there is no one average weight. It's best to go by body shape. If her sides are caved in, she definitely needs to put on some weight. Healthy hedgehogs have either straight sides if they're a very active runner with a fast metabolism or will look like a teardrop, with rounded sides (but not too squishy or round).


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Try to find a good quality kitten food with a fat percentage of 15-20%. I'm not sure what brands you have access to, so I'm not sure how much it would help, but there's a list of suggested brands here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html If you don't have any of those brands in your area, then you may have to do a bit more research to see what foods around you are good. There's more information on what to look for and what to avoid for ingredients in this sticky - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html
> 
> Hedgehogs vary a lot in size and weight, so there is no one average weight. It's best to go by body shape. If her sides are caved in, she definitely needs to put on some weight. Healthy hedgehogs have either straight sides if they're a very active runner with a fast metabolism or will look like a teardrop, with rounded sides (but not too squishy or round).


 Thank you, Lillysmommy
At the moment she is eating Royal Canin kitten food and it has a 25% fat content. How long should it be until she starts gaining?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

An increase in bug diet (cricket, mealies, sw) can also help with weight gain. But again making sure your hedgie is active enough to metabolize all food fats so it doesn't add up to obesity or constipation


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just give her a few weeks and weigh her daily, if you're able to. You should start to see an increase in weight in the next week, hopefully. If she's staying the same weight or loses more while on such a high-fat food, then that would be something else for the vet to check out with her in addition to the skin issues. Hopefully she starts putting on some grams soon, poor girl! She's been through a lot, I'm glad you're working hard to get her healthy and happy.


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Yesterday I weighed her and she was 276g then the vet had to weigh her today to know the dosage for her URI antibiotics and she was 278g and now I weighed her tonight and she weighs 273g...Is it because of the antibiotics she is losing?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

The fluctuation you have seen is very small--only a few grams.

Their weight is going to vary due to time of day, how much they have just eaten or if they have just had water and if they have just pooped. 

Weight in humans can vary up to 5 pounds or more a day, that's why when you are dieting you should only weigh yourself once a week and at the same time, wearing the same clothes.


----------

